# Sabaki Challenge Vid Clips



## Cthulhu (Mar 27, 2002)

Hey all,

Just a few vid clips I thought I'd share with y'all. 

http://www.sabaki.com/sabaki_videos.html 

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Mar 31, 2002)

Unrelated Shotokan kata clips:
http://jka.uchicago.edu/kata.html


----------



## Turner (Mar 31, 2002)

The shotokan clips were quite interesting. Totally identical in almost every way to the forms I learned in Moo Duk Kwan Tang Soo Do Soo Bahk Do. Tang Soo Do had about 3 basic forms that were identical to Goju-ryu's basics and then went to the Shotokan as the Intermediate and Advanced.


----------



## Martin h (Apr 28, 2002)

A few other unrelated clips.
Kyokushin karate kata:
http://membres.lycos.fr/ekkauby/Les_Katas/katas.html

Kyokushin karate fighting (and other stuff):
http://sutemi.org/php/download.php?dcategory=Kyokushinkai&sortby=dfilename

Martin


----------



## Chiduce (May 27, 2002)

I have the creator's traning manual. It is a good text to teach the beginners, about using ashi sabaki to flow with, joint locking, controlling, exploring the break,  an introduction to finishing the attacker off! Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------

